

The Age of the Essay - sumeetjain
http://www.paulgraham.com/essay.html

======
skurland78704
Regarding the combover:

And, of course, at what angle does the combover look best?

Straight on, no wind, good overhead lighting... you know, the bathroom mirror.

------
Patient0
I have a friend who is very afraid of flying, so this sentence intrigued me:
"I was afraid of flying for a long time and could only travel vicariously."

I'd love to see a PG essay on a) why he was afraid of flying b) how he
overcame the fear

------
username3
Since 2004: "At the very least I must have explained something badly. In that
case, in the course of the conversation I'll be forced to come up a with a
clearer explanation, which I can just incorporate in the essay." Surprised.

------
tansey
Interesting that he mentions the period where the short story reigned before
TV broke through. Seems very similar to the internet, where video has again
broken through.

------
zeynel1
Thanks for posting this. It was a pleasure to read it again.

